
Ask HN: Dedicated servers and/or VPS for SaaS? - startupdude69
Where should I host my SaaS if I want a mix of dedicated servers (databases?) and VPS&#x27;es (web servers)? What if someone DDoS&#x27;es me? Providers like DigitalOcean will just kick you out if that happens.
======
mtmail
Hosters lately seem to resell CloudFlare for DDoS protection
[https://www.liquidweb.com/services/network/ddos.html](https://www.liquidweb.com/services/network/ddos.html)

How many customers do you have? My point is to worry about DDoS and a couple
of other theoretical threads until the business model is validated.

------
eip
I currently use soyoustart (ohv) but am considering switching to online.net

